# Transformation Pictures



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

My transformation pics.. I lost a lot of fat..!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Holy crap....There's hope for me yet. Incredible transformation mate.


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

amazing mate, how long did this take? a lot of hard work and dedication has gone into this!


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks.. and anyone can do it, if they work hard!


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah man, good work.

But how long between photo's?


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wooooow! Fantastic progress! Great work


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

wow that really is a tranformation well done mate,

it just goes to show if you really want it you can get it. :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Amazing mate :thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

wow- you are peeled to feck mate very impressive and testament to some mega hard work. well done


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, although I can't help but think of one of those adverts for some new exercise machine where you just have to move about 4 inches for 3 minutes a day and within weeks you'll see the transformation.

reps coming your way buddy.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

You got fooking shredded!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Good to see you over here alex,

Alex helped me prep for my recent show and i couldnt recommend him enough.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thats some serious shredding there pal, the grainy effort is like Dorian Yates. I hope when i cut next year i look half as good as that. Keep it going pal :thumb:


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

amazing transformation!


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

facking hell fair play sir


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Freaky condition .. that's awesome


----------



## bowesybwfc (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing! shows its never to late to start and with hard work and commitment it can be done!!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Superb effort tell us about time etc.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fantastic transformation mate!


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

wow, you sir are an inspiration.


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

great transformation


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Fantastic mate


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

what the ****

christ mate


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

amazing truely amazing well done


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

wowweeee nice one!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see you over here.

Read a lot of your stuff over on another forum.

Crazy transformation.


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome transformation mate well done.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, that's some change, well done


----------



## vulture (Jun 13, 2010)

i would like to read about your journey,diet and how you mentally felt whilst you transformed yourself, looking awesome


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

awesome:rockon: bro . just wondering how long it took you bro to get in that condition:beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

amazing transformation mate, truely inspirational, how long did it take you to get to that between the pics ?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Excellent condition! :thumb:

Well done!!!!  :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well done, excellent physique.

You look a little like Bev Francis BTW


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for everyones support..

the thing was this.... i was tired of being fat... I was working out but never had my diet down. I really focused on my diet, cardio and supplements and decided i wanted to do the best transformation possible..

I really was focused.... once i got that condition.. it really made me think i wanted to stay in shape for the rest of my life.

Now im working with others to help them do the same thing... Its really rewarding because i can relate to the process they are going through...

I worked with this one guy recently and got him to drop about forty five lbs in 4 months.. its really rewarding... here is his pic...

also another guy came to me to help him get in shape... this guy lost over 5 lbs in 5 months..


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

here is a pic of me along the way


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

How does someone go about working with you I've been considering hiring a nutritionist been looking at Shelby Starnes some of his clients transformation are incredible.


----------



## Cabzy (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice one man, how long did it take? What were your WMD's for this amazing transformation.


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

Taylor25 email me at [email protected]

I can answer all your questions or anyone for that matter...

Carbzy... im not sure what your saying.. WMD's..? sorrry i dont know what you mean..

GHS: thanks for the welcome man. The other boards are getting a little boring..

what sucks about my transformation is that i didnt document the starting time. I actually think i have some pics when i was fatter... Looking back, i was too embarrased to be seen at my fattest.. And the before pic is when i was dieting a little already.. Im going to find some others.

I have more of some of the guys i have worked with.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

this is amazing, got to be one of the best transformations ive ever seen.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats insane to lose 45lbs in 4 months! have you got a rough idea when you started mate?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

amazing transformation i hope one day to be like this and be this much of an inspiration


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

Cabzy said:


> Nice one man, how long did it take? What were your WMD's for this amazing transformation.


It took me about 4 months to lose 45lbs.. closer to 50 actually.. but i feel that I look bigger in the after pics..

I have other pics in my transformation section of my website.. i cant post them all here but if you want to see more.. go to

www.prepbyalex.com


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow wot a transformation m8 which I had sum1 like yourself to train with


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Just wow....major props!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

fckin amazing condition...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I can only echo what everyone else has said....truly inspirational....I love seeing pics like that, realy lifts me when I think I'm just wasting my time.....thanks for posting em mate


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Incredible mate, well done and truly inspiring for us all!


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey thanks all of your support.

it was one of the biggest accomplishments in my life to get in shape like this..

I really appreciate it.. and this is all the reason to never get out of shape again..


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Condition is EVIL! Tips please???


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Well done mate, this is amazing!

A true inspiration to all!


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

Im 5 weeks in to my first structured diet, i was 21 stone (294lbs) now im 19st 10lbs(276lbs), everythings on track and i hope to one day post my pictures and be proud like you are. i was in same boat as you trained hard but never dieted i started training at a top gym loads of advice on training nutrition etc . im just gutted i didnt do this years ago. i also keep telling everyone its a life choice not a diet, ill never go back to the way i was.

seeing youre transformation is an inspiration, well done sir.


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

Big chris said:


> Im 5 weeks in to my first structured diet, i was 21 stone (294lbs) now im 19st 10lbs(276lbs), everythings on track and i hope to one day post my pictures and be proud like you are. i was in same boat as you trained hard but never dieted i started training at a top gym loads of advice on training nutrition etc . im just gutted i didnt do this years ago. i also keep telling everyone its a life choice not a diet, ill never go back to the way i was.
> 
> seeing youre transformation is an inspiration, well done sir.


Chris.. be proud of what you have accomplished.. And you have the right attitude my friend! just go forward from here and dont ever go back..


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

what can i say that has not been said.....

how about telling us about your diet and training?

respect


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Great work mate, i have been over to your site, and seen some of your video's on youtube, i know you charge for your services, but is that only for people who use gear, would it be of any use to someone like me who trains natural.


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Great work mate, i have been over to your site, and seen some of your video's on youtube, i know you charge for your services, but is that only for people who use gear, would it be of any use to someone like me who trains natural.


Dred: I would love to share this info...

Ken:

Thanks for your time in writing to me..

And my website is in the process of being re done.. I have a lot of new info to add up there.

Naturals are about 40 percent of those i work with.. I have worked with a bunch of natural that really look amazing..

I enjoy getting plans going for naturals as well and have seen some awesome progress made.. Its really not just about the gear.. but the diet, training and supplements that are safe and legal.

this is a pic of a natural bber that is a teen to top it off..

I will try to find his before pics. but his after is pretty amazing considering he is only 19..


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Just looked on your site and your quads are freaky.

truely amazing.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow...wow..wow.. that is amazing! Have some reps


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

Rottee said:


> Just looked on your site and your quads are freaky.
> 
> truely amazing.


thanks!


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Condition is EVIL! Tips please???


To be honest.. WHat worked for me may not work for everyone because i have tried many things that worked for me with clients of mine and each person responds a little different..

but i will tell you one thing that is critical..

Your mental state of mind has to be there! if you are strong mentally and have good guidance you can do this too.. Anyone can if they want too.

I got a good progressive plan of cardio, had my diet nailed down and did the right dosages of stuff to help me.. Some people use way more stuff and cant get this result because they dont have everything in synk..

But it is truely life changing!


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

...


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

very impressive!!seen you about some of the US boards good to have u here


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Very insperational mate makes you realise you can do it if you put your mind to it


----------



## seaniesull (Aug 10, 2009)

just awesome start sharing your diet and nutrition tips lol


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

seaniesull said:


> just awesome start sharing your diet and nutrition tips lol


Thanks everyone... i really do appreciate it! and seriously... if i can do it.. you can too... i know there are many people right were i was... And today instead of being the fat guy.. im the fit guy.... working with others to do the same thing... but...

the biggest thing that helped me make this transformation was my desire to really want to change..

I was tired of being the short stocky weight lifter and wanted to be a bodybuilder...

I learned how to nail down the diet, cardio and supplements and implemented a plan and never gave up...

The key is discipline..!

I can list what i ate and how much cardio and what supps i took.... but that would be pretty useless...

I have worked with many guys and girls on getting a good off season training and diet plan ....

also preps and transformations and everything i do is pretty much individualized...

I love it when someone comes to me and says that they want to take it to the next level and really means it.

again thanks.. also email me anytime [email protected]


----------

